# Welding On The Trailer Frame



## 2500Ram

I have a friend that is willing, and able, to weld a generator mount on the back bumper of my trailer. Yes I know about tongue weight and don't mount on the aluminum bumper etc... All taken care of.

My question is, on cars and trucks, you just disconnect the battery(s) and your safe from ruining electronics, is this the same on trailers? My truck doesn't have the same electronics like a trailer, no 110v AC. My thoughts are just disconnect the batteries and your good to go, but would like some expert advice. My rear receiver "was" welded on the frame before I got the TT, I want to mount on that.

TIA everyone.


----------



## Carey

2500Ram said:


> I have a friend that is willing, and able, to weld a generator mount on the back bumper of my trailer. Yes I know about tongue weight and don't mount on the aluminum bumper etc... All taken care of.
> 
> My question is, on cars and trucks, you just disconnect the battery(s) and your safe from ruining electronics, is this the same on trailers? My truck doesn't have the same electronics like a trailer, no 110v AC. My thoughts are just disconnect the batteries and your good to go, but would like some expert advice. My rear receiver "was" welded on the frame before I got the TT, I want to mount on that.
> 
> TIA everyone.


In the auto body field we left the battery hooked up, then used an absorber box to protect the car computer.

Dont know about an rv. I know when I am delivering trailers, I see guys welding on rvs all the time. Dont know if the batteries are left hooked up or not. Next time I see a guy welding on one, I'll ask him.

Bet Andy would know.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy

Since my name came up.

My reading on the subject is that as long as the welder ground lead is attached to the piece being welded then there is little to no chance for stray current to affect any of the electronics elsewhere in the trailer. I also think you would be even safer if the shore power was connected. This would provide a secondary current drain. I do not see any advantage to disconnecting the battery on the trailer.

Don't forget to post picture when you are done.


----------



## wolverine

I welded some angle iron to the frame of my 21RS last year to prevent the bumper from ever comming off. I left the battery hooked up while I welded and never had any problems.


----------



## funtownrv

Just a quick note....Welding to the frame is considred an alteration to the frame and thus voids any and all warranty...


----------



## CamperAndy

funtimerv said:


> Just a quick note....Welding to the frame is considred an alteration to the frame and thus voids any and all warranty...


True but then there's not much warranty on a 03 Liteway.


----------



## hautevue

Not much warranty left on my 268RL that was delivered on April 5, 2009! [grin!]


----------



## 2500Ram

Alrighty then, I guess I was over thinking things. I'll just have my buddy weld on a generator platform then.

I'll share pics.


----------



## Carey

2500Ram said:


> Alrighty then, I guess I was over thinking things. I'll just have my buddy weld on a generator platform then.
> 
> I'll share pics.


Not over thinking Ram, Darn good question. Never thought of plugging in shore power... Thats a good idea. "Thru all we learn"

Carey


----------

